# Ignition key issue, 20K miles on the car



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I've got to say, the Routan has been great besides needing to do the breaks a couple times. 

Last night, got home after taking it in for a tire rotation and oil change, turned the car off and the key wouldn't go out of the "ON" position so I could get the key out. Played with it a little, started the car, put it in gear, back into Park, turned it off and the key still wouldn't come out. Played some more and it came out. Anyone experiencing similar issues? 

My biggest mistake was forgetting to tell the wife, she calls frantically from the zoo parking lot a few minutes ago saying my daughters friends are waiting for her and she can't leave the car. Bummer! 
Anyway, she fiddled with it while I was on the phone with her and she got it out thankfully.


----------



## bluejayart (Sep 6, 2012)

*Ignition key stuck*

My 2009 did that at 10k and the dealer replaced the ignition switch and gave me two new fobs for free when I went in for the scheduled oil change. You might ask.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

There was a recall for the WIN module. Check with your dealer, it should be free.


----------

